# GET SHORTY MBGFC Report



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Fished the MBGFC Memorial Day tourney this weekend and had a blast with my boat partners Reg, Chris n his son Gino along with my cousin Dan and my buddy Richard . Everyone had a great time at a well hosted tourney and club dinner Friday night , where we ate and drank like Kings and placed our bets . 

We departed at 9 pm and set sail SE into what was coming so when the weather turned we could ride home with it . Started fishing around the double nipple and rolled on toward the slope where along the way we found a few lines formed up . We trolled along and found a single bamboo pole sticking up and Bam : wahoo in the boat for our JR angler . When the wahoo came up , he had dolphin fish buddies come up and we caught 15 or so nice ones but none over 15 pounds. Later that day we hooked a smoker wahoo only to have it come off . 


We trolled hard all day and made the decision to roll south to a drill ship and try to make something happen . We trolled the whole way and made lunch and caught nothing . Arrived to the ship to see 7 big daddy sportfishers all doing what we planned to do which was live bait a blue . We trolled to survey and all the sudden the long rigger ballyhoo goes off as a huge yellowfin just crushed the bait and is smoking a 80w and gets about 150 yards and POP: new line just broke at the swivel ?? Totally bummed we press on .

Next We quickly made a marlin bait and deployed on big blackfin bridled to a giant circle hook . We trolled a pass or two and the rubber band holding the line snaps and I'm on the rod so I jump in the chair and let her eat for a good long count , come to strike and we are on !!!!

Problems started right away as this fish was smoking a 80w was headed right under the drill ship and between two 70 foot yachts . I held on and we backed down hard and all the sudden the fish is gone . So I start reeling fast and hard and when the tuna bait popped up the fish crushed it again and I was on again only this time the run was shorter as she somehow got my bait and not the dang hook . 


After that I was a little pissed but we pressed on , made another bait and redeployed but it never happens again . We tried for tuna at dark and after dark but the current and pressure from several boats made it hard at best . We caught a few blackfin and headed back to the double nipple at midnight at a slow comfortable speed . Get there and deploy a few sword baits and saw bait everywhere in our lights but no yellowfin or swords. 


Wake up everyone at grey light and start trolling everything between the double nipple to the steps : elbow : nipple and then home : the seas where pretty sporty by day light and just got worse all day churning the ocean into a messy 6 to 8 ft seas making fishing very difficult but we never gave up. We ended up losing two white Marlin , 2 mystery bites and finally caught a nice 24 pound wahoo for our JR angler to weight up which very cool for him 19 miles from the rocks. 

We had a great time in tough conditions and really put our Viking to the test : which she passed with flying colors allowing us to fish with the big boys in the big seas that had most staying home or coming in Saturday night . I think if the weather had been nicer we would have crushed it because the wind ruined all the weed lines we needed to fish . Despite not winning anything this year we learned a ton , had our chances and will try again till we win big one of these times .


More pics to follow :


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It can't always be perfect bud! Hell of an effort and you still made groceries!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for your report; challenging weekend out there for sure.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks for the detailed report. You gave it your best shot and I have the utmost respect for you and your crew slugging it out there. Congrats on the hoo.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Mike,
You guys are hard core and young! Old guys like me can't take the beating you guys can! My hat goes off to you guys for sticking it out through the weekend.

Sorry the billfish did not come together, but as we both know that's how it goes and that's what keeps us going back.

Enjoyed catching up at Sam's, talk soon!

Robert


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

purple haze said:


> Thanks for the detailed report. You gave it your best shot and I have the utmost respect for you and your crew slugging it out there. Congrats on the hoo.



:thumbsup:


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

MSViking said:


> Mike,
> You guys are hard core and young! Old guys like me can't take the beating you guys can! My hat goes off to you guys for sticking it out through the weekend.
> 
> Sorry the billfish did not come together, but as we both know that's how it goes and that's what keeps us going back.
> ...


Hi Robert : I Was totally bummed you couldn't fish, I know how that goes.

We actually didn't get that beat up due to the direction we ran and how we ran the boat( not fast)

We set a new fuel burn record for how far we went avg a mile per gallon in our 43 as most of the trip was at 7-10 knots for 325 miles total . 

I think cleaning scattered weeds for 2 days was the most demoralizing aspect of the whole trip for me personally. The seas just were not that bad due to a nice interval making it pretty easy to troll with it or in between. The only way that was horrible was going into it which we avoided like the plague.

I really think having little or no tower and an express helps our CG making us pretty stable in crappy seas. The guys i have respect for where in the center consoles getting soaked sleeping in bean bags with no AC: That i am too old for Robert:thumbsup:


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Hard core, yes. But, smart too! Its all part of fishing blue water! Nice report. 



PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> We departed at 9 pm and set sail SE into what was coming so when the weather turned we could ride home with it . :


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

I know I'm a wimp, but I'm a little bit sore today. Sunday was a little sporty.


----------

